# apple iPhone ideas



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

morning,afternoon or good evening to DWers,could i ask for some ideas if any on were to get the latest black iphone and any good or bad comments heard about them please ???


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

excellent phone only a few down falls ive found so far, you cant forward messages, cant download mp3s from the net on them,cant change message tone to a personal one,

but im sure there will be applications for the phone brought out to solve these problems


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

do you have 1?? and the mp3 download doesn't bother me,its for work mostly/part personal and i have another phone for personal use,the forwarding of msgs is a bit of a drag


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

You cant send picture messages either


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

bluebooth is audio only, e.g cant send files

cant copy and paste text


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

david g said:


> You cant send picture messages either


You can with SwirlyMMS.. but i dunno if you can get this on the 3G version (unless it's jailbroken)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what the hell was the point in making a new design and leaving all the main function's out that it needs to be usable


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol theres other ways around it, although i havent yet found how to add attachments to the emails on it


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

things just aren't as good now  how much are they??


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

www.o2.co.uk/iphone


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£35 a month contract is what i am on i love it not interested in pic messages i have a digi cam for that.


----------



## Cupra_R (Jun 26, 2008)

Best thing iv ever bought apart from a Pc lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i already have a contract and i was wanting to buy outrite


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

No can do unless you buy an 2nd hand one be it a 2G or 3G.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cheers guys for the help :thumb::thumb: and if anyone hears anyone selling them,give me a PM please,i am going to contact orange and maby buy my contract out


----------

